# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Cargo area project

## grrlscout

Hey all! First time posting in this section. I guess because I don't really think of my vehicle as an escape vehicle. But when you consider our household's fleet, it probably is the one most suited for the job. 

Anyhow, I have a 1989 Toyota Land Cruiser. Friday, I brought home a large piece of equipment (ice cream cart!). Getting it in and out really shredded the 20+ year old carpet. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

So I cut it, just before the flip-down seat, and removed it:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I got a stall mat from the local horsie shop, for $40. The things are made of recycled tires are and very dense.

I used the old mat to trace the size and shape I needed, and cut it out with a box cutter.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That stuff is really TOUGH! It killed my hands. In fact, they were too blistered and sore for me to cut the holes out for the tie down loops. That'll have to wait for another day. 

I may try to drill a pilot hole, then use a coping saw to cut them out. 

Anyway, here's how it looks now:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I think I would also like to finish the edges with some tubing wrapped around them. 

I also wanted to make a pad for the flip down seat, that I could Velcro on, but didn't have enough material.  :Oops: 

I think this might be good for you folks with truck bed tents too. It should provide good insulation.

----------


## SARKY

I like it!!!

----------


## Rick

Great job! A little outside the stall thinking.

----------


## welderguy

Good Idea, looks good too. using a jig saw or a saws all would really save your hands and cut thru the mat like butter

----------


## rwc1969

You don't post a lot, but when you do it's good stuff, thanks!

----------


## grrlscout

> Good Idea, looks good too. using a jig saw or a saws all would really save your hands and cut thru the mat like butter


I tried a jigsaw and a hacksaw, but the blade would get all bound up.  :Frown:  

I was thinking a coping saw might work because the blade is so thin. But I don't have any blades, so I couldn't try it.

----------


## grrlscout

> You don't post a lot, but when you do it's good stuff, thanks!


Hehhe thanks! I go on posting jags sometimes, then go underground again.  :Blush:

----------


## pete lynch

An electric metal shears would work on that.

----------


## crashdive123

Great idea.  Well done.

----------


## welderguy

I ment to add this before , but you mentioned cutting slots for the cargo tiedowns, couldnt you get some longer bolts drill holes thru the cargo mat then reattach the tiedowns, would save you cutting on the mat again as well as securing it in place, just an Idea.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Great idea! and Good job! The ole' yota probably rides a little quieter!

----------


## hunter63

How big are those mats?
Mats for the PU's are about $60 bucks, sounds like a real good idea.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Nothin' wrong with that. I have a Jeep Unlimited and have the rear seats out and enough stuff for just about anything. Got to think out of the box.

----------


## Rick

You've been hanging around Old Soldier haven't you Coot? He could arm and supply a third world country out of his jeep.

----------


## grrlscout

> I ment to add this before , but you mentioned cutting slots for the cargo tiedowns, couldnt you get some longer bolts drill holes thru the cargo mat then reattach the tiedowns, would save you cutting on the mat again as well as securing it in place, just an Idea.


Hmmm that would probably work, but might require more accuracy than I am capable of.  :Sad:

----------


## grrlscout

> Great idea! and Good job! The ole' yota probably rides a little quieter!


Thanks! Yup certainly better insulation than that ratty old pad and carpet.

----------


## grrlscout

> How big are those mats?
> Mats for the PU's are about $60 bucks, sounds like a real good idea.


The one I got was 4' x 6' and 3/4" thick. They had a smaller one available too, I think 3' x 5' and 1/2" thick.

I hear Tractor Supply carries them, if you have that place wherever you are. I don't, but my local independent stock shop carried them as well.

----------


## grrlscout

> Nothin' wrong with that. I have a Jeep Unlimited and have the rear seats out and enough stuff for just about anything. Got to think out of the box.


I'd love to get some of those cargo drawers like the Tuffy ones. But they are hella expensive:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I don't think they would be too hard to construct, with some drawer slides and MDF. Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

But carpentry is not included in my skill set.  :Sad:

----------

